# Looking for Land to lease or a Great Club



## LowcountryMan (May 18, 2009)

I am looking for land to lease or a GREAT club from middle Georgia to north Georgia!

I am looking for 200 to 300 acres of land to lease with a pond, streams, or river, and a good mixture of pine and hardwoods. This would be for me and my wife only.

I would consider a club (just for myself) if the ratio of acreage to hunter is high (100 acres or better) with deer & duck hunting, and Fishing. 

Most importantly is that the club is about respect for one another and respect for the land, great fellowship without Alcohol, developing longlasting friendships and developing a great deer herd. 

Thanks Bunches,
LowcountryMan


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jun 2, 2009)

1300 acres located in Telfair and Laurens County. Majority is located in Telfair County. For those of you who look for hunting land in Georgia know this area is known for producing 130+ class deer. 
This is a QDM. Trophy managed. 
We only have a few spots left. 
$950 for the year. 

Call Tommy Jones - 229-860-0214
Or you can email me at jodysnipes@hotmail.com


----------



## Leasehunter (Jun 12, 2009)

*Leasable tract with Pond in Emanuel County(Wadley GA)*

350 acres at $8.25/acre and insurance .10/acre
For more details call (478) 553-0203


----------



## c1blackboy (Jun 30, 2009)

we have 1100 acres in twiggs county right out side of maconwith DQM turkey and hogs no drinking family oriented club with boat landing on the river 500 a year.478-319-1233


----------



## eric jones (Jul 3, 2009)

Have 700 acres just north of Macon and south of Forsyth. Total of 10 members--$900 ea. Several food plots. Have had lease for 13 yrs and have averaged 15-25 per year. Not a QDM. Only responsible hunters. Mixed pine/hardwoods but mostly hardwoods. Good amount of turkey as well.Call-Eric at 770-677-1333.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm selling as well as managing property in Jasper, Baldwin, Twiggs, Morgan, Green
If your still looking call me 706 473 3219


----------



## Flint Plantation (Jul 8, 2009)

We have several tracts in Middle Georgia.  
email sallyanngreen@gmail.com


----------



## jeffersonrandall (Aug 19, 2009)

our club is located in oglethrope co.  we have been there since 1967.  the club members are more like family than just club members.  If your intrested call summie smith @706-367-9881, he will be more than glad to tell you about us.  thanks. rs


----------



## jmcafee8922 (Aug 23, 2009)

*pm*

I sent you a private message. 

J. McAfee


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

P/M sent


----------

